# AiO Kraken X62 kaum erhältlich



## Fishbowl (17. November 2016)

*AiO Kraken X62 kaum erhältlich*

Sehr geehrte PCGH Community,

ich möchte mir eine All in One Wasserkühlung zulegen und zwar wie im Titel schon erkennbar die Kraken X62.
Leider ist die nur bei zwei Händlern auf geizhals erhältlich. Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund?
Und sind die Händler vertrauenswürdig?

NZXT Kraken X62 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2016)

*AW: AiO Kraken X62 kaum erhältlich*

Abwarten. Das Teil wurde gerade vorgestellt und wird nun ausgeliefert.
Innerhalb der nächsten 2-4 Wochen sollte man ihn durchweg bekommen können.
Frag einfach mal bei Caseking nach, wann sie ihn erwarten.


----------



## Fishbowl (17. November 2016)

*AW: AiO Kraken X62 kaum erhältlich*



Threshold schrieb:


> Abwarten. Das Teil wurde gerade vorgestellt und wird nun ausgeliefert.
> Innerhalb der nächsten 2-4 Wochen sollte man ihn durchweg bekommen können.
> Frag einfach mal bei Caseking nach, wann sie ihn erwarten.



Ah ok die ist neu. Ich habe Caseking direkt mal angeschrieben.

Edit: "Wir erwarten die erste Lieferung voraussichtlich gegen Mitte Dezember." -Caseking


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2016)

*AW: AiO Kraken X62 kaum erhältlich*

Ja, 4 Wochen. Hab ich mir gedacht. Das Schiff aus Asien braucht eben eine Zeit bis nach Europa.


----------



## OC.Conny (19. November 2016)

*AW: AiO Kraken X62 kaum erhältlich*

Und warum soll es gerade diese sein? Gibt es irgend etwas besonderes an dem Teil das sich das warten lohnt denn aussehen tut das Teil wie von 15 anderen Anbietern ala Corsair oder Thermaltake usw. immer beim gleichen Hersteller produziert und nur nen anderen Namen drauf gepappt.


----------



## mr2insane (20. November 2016)

*AW: AiO Kraken X62 kaum erhältlich*

Wahrscheinlich wegen der Beleuchtung


----------



## Fishbowl (21. November 2016)

*AW: AiO Kraken X62 kaum erhältlich*



mr2insane schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wegen der Beleuchtung



Ja genau.  Ich finde die Beleuchtung mega nice. :3


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2016)

*AW: AiO Kraken X62 kaum erhältlich*

Macht ja auch nichts. sieht in dem Video auf der Webseite auch gut aus. 
Die Frage ist immer, was am Ende davon übrig bleibt. 
Und wie gut die Software funktioniert, die dafür gebraucht wird.


----------



## Chimera (21. November 2016)

*AW: AiO Kraken X62 kaum erhältlich*



Threshold schrieb:


> Macht ja auch nichts. sieht in dem Video auf der Webseite auch gut aus.
> Die Frage ist immer, was am Ende davon übrig bleibt.
> Und wie gut die Software funktioniert, die dafür gebraucht wird.



Also die CAM Software (siehe Bild) macht bei mir(!) auf div. Plattformen (mit Win 7 und Win 10) deutlich weniger Stress als zuvor das Corsair Link (wobei ich dieses nur unter Win 10 testete). Manko an der CAM Software: eine Registrierung ist nötig, dafür hat man dann aber ne recht coole Software, über die sich nicht nur die AIO regeln lässt, sondern eben auch die Beleuchtung und man kann auch die Graka beeinflussen (Takt und Lüsteu). Aaaaber, da die Kraken nix anderes als ne 08/15-Asetek wie die von Arctic, Cryorig, Corsair (einzelne Modelle), usw. ist, frage ich mich halt: lohnt sich der Aufpreis von satten 40.- nur wegen dem Beleuchtungszeug?
Zumal man nicht vergessen sollt: NZXT ist ne Amimarke und wie leider fast alle Amis, richten sie ihre Produkte nach deren Markt aus und für die Amis ist "Silent Cooling" in etwa so ne Krankheit wie für uns ein Furunkel, die wollen nur Power, Power und möglichst noch mehr Power. Rein von den Herstellerangaben sind die neuen AER-P Lüfis ja vergleichbar mit den QF140 meiner A80 (auch fast 40dBA bei 100% Drehzahl) und wenn die auch so laut werden, na dann gute Nacht. Sprich dann kann man wohl zum eh schon hohen Preis gleich noch was für gute Lüfis dazurechnen (oder man nutzt die AIO nur stark gedrosselt, dann waren auch die Lüfis der X61 erträglich).
Man sollte auch nicht vergessen: solche AIOs sind "Verschleissteile", wenn deren Zeit dann mal hinüber ist, kann man kein Teil ersetzen und muss gleich ne komplett neue Kühlung kaufen. Da seh ich mit das grösste Manko, denn die erweiterbaren AIOs sind nicht mal ansatzweise so teuer und bieten eigentlich nicht nur das rundere Paket, sondern auch das leicht bessere (da steht es dann halt Kupferradi/Erweiterbarkeit vs RGB Beleuchtung...  ). Klar, auch die Lüfis der Silent Loop sind nicht mit nem Noctua o.ä. vergleichbar, aber es sind immerhin keine Krachmacher und wenn man auf die Garantie verzichten kann, hat man mit den Modellen von Be Quiet, Fractal Design oder Alphacool halt schon sehr viel mehr Möglichkeiten als nur die Lüfis tauschen zu können (denke da an andere Schläuche, andere Fittings, zusätzliche Radiatoren, etc.).
Persönlich(!) würd ich so ne Asetek oder CoolIt AIO auch nur noch dann kaufen, wenn ich sie spottbillig bekomme, aber sicher nicht mehr, wenn sie teurer ist als eine der (in meinen Augen) besseren erweiterbaren AIOs ist.


----------

